# unexplained secondary sub fertility - a few questions!



## tennyson (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi ladies
I have a wonderful 6 year old son who is such a joy.  like all of you, i was shocked to discover that this condition existed, and have been battling with it for 5 years this month!
I was wondering what you would do next:  
What blood tests should i ask for?  (my dad has just been diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome after 2 strokes)
Where else can i go to for help? 
surely this cant be it?  I am only 34 and my lovely hubby is only 35.  
unfortunately i am unable to claim that money is no object!  I amm a mere nursery school techer.... 

x


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Tennyson, I would recommend reading Dr Beer's book "Is your body baby friendly".  It was a revelation to me and also really uplifting.

Good luck  

xx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Tennyson

Yes get Dr Beers book , but also read agates guide in investigations and immune,s, its easy to understand and gives you a list of level one test that your GP could do for you on NHS, get a print out of results and after a consultation with your GP about the results,  please get advice from girls on the immune threads as they are more knowledgeable than most GPs.

xx
BC


----------

